# What veggies does Otocinclus eat?



## manami

My tank is clean of algae now and they are not eating the algae waffles. What veggies can I give them that won't affect the water of my tank or make it cloudy? And how long should I wait before removing the veggie out of the tank? Should I clean the veggie with tap water or fish water before adding it in the tank? Do they eat sweet peas? 

I can buy the mini carrots that comes in a small package, but what else can I buy that won't go to waste and last a while inside the fridge?

Thank you!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Otos eat a wide variety of veggies once they figure out their food, like people some have different preferences from others. Most otos prefer *blanched veggies*. Blanching is a quick cook mostly to soften the vegetable to make it easier for the oto to eat. There are a few youtube videos on blanches cucumbers for fish. The two main *blanching method are to either boil water in a pot then put the vegetable in after its boiled and taken off the heat for several seconds to a minute * depending n veggie. Alternatively (and my preferred method) you can *use a microwave safe bowl/cup with water and the veggie in the water for 30-90 seconds *against depending on what it is. 
Leafy greens blanch very fast, if over blanched they wilt and melt (don't put them in if they are over cooked and melting). These include *lettuce *(never use iceburge-no nutritional value),* spinach, kale, collards*, and others.
*Cucubmers, zuchini and various squash* are also common. Some people peal the skin off, my otos love zuchini and cucumber skin so I leave it on. I usually buy a large one, cut it up and freeze the pieces then pull out and nuke what I need in the microwave for 60-90 seconds in a cup of water with a little diy garlic extract to thaw it then let it cool before putting in the tank. To reduce mess in tank consider cutting out the core-mainly the seeds, seeds won't be eaten.
Other vegetables I've used/seen others use: brucel sprouts (note does foul water, I only use day before a water change), *sweet potato* (not as starchy as regular potatos), *melons and other fruits* (treat like a sugary snack-not to much and not too often), *carrots *(skin and blanch well they are rough raw), *white mushrooms* (forum member here forget which user). I've fed my pleco *pumpkin *in the past, otos may also eat it.

Avoid cabbage, leeks, onions.


*Key to getting otos to try new veggies*: They may not try something the first few times you put it in but best way to get them to take a nibble is observe where the otos commonly hang out/rest and put the vegetable in that spot or as close as possible so they'll land on it and hopefully take a little nibble. 

Depending on how well cooked/blanched a veggie is and what type some can stay in a tank longer than others. Having a densely planted and fully cycled tank helps prevent ammonia/nitrate spikes. Leafy greens usually break up pretty fast (few hours/over night) but harder veggies like carrots can stay in a day or more. Fruits should not be left in too long.

*A note on fruits*: citrus/acidic fruits=they have acid, adding an acid to a tank with soft water (water hardness buffers pH means it keeps it stable and you have to add a lot more acid to make pH go down.. soft water means little to no buffer so pH will drop easily) can make your pH fluctuate which is not good for anyone... Bananas/plantains are an acidic fruit along with orange, grapefruit, and similar fruits.


----------



## MikeG14

+1 to Aqua

Practically all Loricariids love zucchini. Parboil it for a few minutes so it's a little softer for them and it sinks. You can also microwave it for about 15 seconds to soften it. I might not sink after microwaving so you might need an algae clip. 

Cucumber & romaine lettuce is good too.


----------



## Strawberry12

My otos also love apple and Nori sheets from the Asian supermarket


----------



## manami

I'm happy to announce that the otocinclus are finally eating the algae waffle for the first time! The only negative thing is that the pearl goutami is eating the algae waffle too = /. I'm still gonna try the suggestions you all posted.


----------



## MikeG14

While Oto's aren't really as nocturnal as some catfish, you might want to feed them with the lights out. Try feeding them about 1/2 hour after lights out and the gourami goes into sleep mode.


----------



## manami

Ok. I'll do that every night. Crossing fingers!


----------



## TenaciousB

I give my snails zucchini but never parboil it-I use veggie clips. My significant other has oto's in his tanks and they eat raw zucchini also. Good source of calcium for the snails.


----------

